# Turtle Mountains



## jewer3303 (Sep 15, 2005)

im just wondering if there has been anybody fishing the waters in the turtle mountains?


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

All the time for me,mostly perch,bluegill,pike,trout,crappie and bullheads,I don't fish walleye much(don't like them)..
There are alot of small lakes in that area for some great fishing.......


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Fossilman said:


> All the time for me,mostly perch,bluegill,pike,trout,crappie and bullheads,I don't fish walleye much(don't like them)..
> There are alot of small lakes in that area for some great fishing.......


Hey I got a boat will travel if you don't mind showing me around sometime


----------

